
Like Grep but for Code - mooreds
https://github.com/returntocorp/semgrep
======
thrtythreeforty
See also Comby, which is a language-aware sed that Just Works for many common
use cases. It matches named :[holes] in your code (think capture groups) and
can perform additional logic on the matches (think Rust's conditional match
arms).

[https://comby.dev/](https://comby.dev/)

~~~
funcDropShadow
Finally, somebody made another implementation of IntellIJ's "structural
serarch and replace" feature.

